# Finished with my Dick . Tracy model.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

All done.


















Of course the subtle shading never photographs well, and of course I'm never happy with anything I do, but there he his.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Amazing work man ....as usual ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Very impressive Dick 
Tracy.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Nice Dick ya got there John.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Hey John...all these guys are lookin at yer dick........tracy. Great Job!!!!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I really wish PL would have thought to super-size this kit before it was released. I know I'd like mine BIGGER.

- GJS


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I hate to interrupt all the Dick measuring going on here, but um.... I thought his face was more angular? It looks a bit puffy in the closeup shot.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: Nice finished product, JohnP !
When I was small in the 40's my mother was to get me a "big guy's" Dick Tracy felt dress hat but they were out, so I got a dumb cap instead. I think it warped my psyche. Now that you've reminded me, I may have to go into therapy. :freak: 

NOT !!!
Well done !!
Dabbler


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

In-freakin'-credible. JP, you just keep outdoing yourself. In the process making the rest of us look like rank amateurs....well, me anyways.

Beautiful job. The weathering alone can keep me looking for hours. :thumbsup:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

hehehe!


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

I bought this kit for next-to-nothing an that auction site. I'm glad I did. John, you have truly turned a sow's ear into a silk purse. I cannot wait to dig into mine, now!

Scottie


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Stop, you're embarassing me!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I wouldn't call the kit a sow's ear! It's a perfectly fine late 1960's styrene kit. Fantastic job on it too John!


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

If you're finished with your Dick.Tracy, can she use it?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

John, Nice...nah..can't do it! Good work there!


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Where are the nacelles? 

Great looking model JohnP


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice job JP ! 
hb


----------



## from_beyond (Nov 9, 2001)

Nice work John. Very clean & has a comic book feel. The brick wall is outstanding.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

lovely job!

Its great to see a nicely done figure model once again.

Huzz :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work!! Maybe with everyone buying up the last PL figure kits, we'll see
more figure kit build ups here!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

All the inuendos are cracking me up, but they're also overshadowing how terrific a job this really is. John - best work I've ever seen on this kit. Your to Dick what Markensteins is to The Bride.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

...white socks?

Nice work, as usual!
I've said it before, this was one kit that I never bought as a kid, but really appreciate it now.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Seeing your Dick, besides scarring me for life, has made me decide to pick up another one of these to save for when I finally buy an airbrush. Totally awesome paintjob!!

Wayne


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John,

Great job overall, but I must say, I am especially impressed with the rust effect on the drum and fire escape. 

Mind sharing a little of the process?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great job on your Dick! 

BTW: How big is it? Did Polar Lights make the Dick bigger like they made some of the others bigger?

Strangely enough, I have heard some say that the pistol he's holding is really a phallic symbol! What dirty minds some folks have!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually the socks are light gray, and weathered with a wash AND pastel. I guess I lit the picture a bit bright .


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Love the way you painted the rust on the garbage/container. Did you use the usual rust color out there or did you do something else? What colors did you do use for your brick wall? I'm always trying to get my walls as good as yours looks.

Michael


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

ClubTepes said:


> John,
> 
> Great job overall, but I must say, I am especially impressed with the rust effect on the drum and fire escape.
> 
> Mind sharing a little of the process?


Eh???


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Best lookin' Richard...Tracy I've ever seen, to this day.

Hooty


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

MJB said:


> Love the way you painted the rust on the garbage/container. Did you use the usual rust color out there or did you do something else? What colors did you do use for your brick wall? I'm always trying to get my walls as good as yours looks.
> 
> Michael


 I grabbed a brown off my shelf, hoping it looked rusty enough! :lol:
The brick wall is mostly Model Master British crimson, with various other browns here and there. The mortar is MM light gray. Then an inconsistant wash of black watercolor, and brown watercolor, streaking top to bottom as if rain did it.

The rusty chipped-paint look was done with the "salt" technique described in FineScale Modeler - First paint the whole part the rust (or bare metal) color. Get some salt and a wet brush. Dab the salt onto the brush, and dab it onto the model where you want to simulate a paint chip. Let dry. Spray the final color. Let dry. Rub the salt off, and it takes the paint away in chips with it.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Dammit...now I have to get one of those and give it a shot...


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool paint job! More kudos on the rusting metal.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Night-Owl said:


> Very cool paint job! More kudos on the rusting metal.


 For some reason that made me realize I should have put pidgeon droppings on the rusty fire escape. :freak: Dammit, a city alley is incomplete without them!!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

John, I don't know. I lived (for a summer) in a third-story walkup with a worse-looking rear stairs. No pidgeon droppings on it, just a scary amount of rust.


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Well with that topic title how could I resist taking a peek?  Looks like Ur holding ur title of Model God extradinare around here !!!! I like the trashcan.


----------

